# The Things Left on (Minneapolis') Metro Transit



## jebr (May 22, 2013)

An interesting (and somewhat humorous) video and article about what's been brought through the lost-and-found at Metro Transit's lost-and-found area.

http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/video/8896789-inside-metro-transits-lost-found-hall-of-fame/#.UZpn0aEu2aQ.facebook


----------



## CHamilton (May 22, 2013)

And from the Northwest...


In Seattle, bus riders can reclaim lost weed
Inside King County Metro's Lost and Found room


----------

